# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Verschillende merken paroxetine en hun werking

## luckybird

hallo allemaal, ik ben nieuw op het forum. luckybird, 47 jaar, lat relatie, zoon van 19 en 22 p week werkzaam in de thuiszorg, overigens met veel plezier.
13 jaar geleden paroxetine voorgeschreven gekregen ivm burnout en hevige paniekaanvallen. afbouwen lukte niet, dan kwamen de aanvallen meteen weer terug. dus na gesprekken met een psycholoog besloten, ook met huisarts, dat ik dit blijf slikken.
een aantal keer heeft de apotheek het merk verwisseld, waardoor ik een aantal keer een terug val had, omdat er blijkbaar toch een andere werkzame stof of stoffen in zitten die dan niet werken bij mij.
ook 4 maanden geleden weer hetzelfde liedje, ik slikte het merk pch, wat prima hielp. en ging over naar aurobindon, zgn het goedkopere zusje van pch. maar nu naar een aantal maanden merk ik dat k ook heir slecht op reageer. en weer klachten terug krijg. na heel veel gedoe is gisteren voor mij weer pch besteld (het was een geldkwestie, maar de huisarts vond het de moeite waard voor mij om de apotheek ze te laten bestellen gelukkig) en nu hopelijk snel de goede kant weer op. ook al vinden zij dat het onzin is en tussen mijn oren zit.
wie herkend dit? ben heel benieuwd. heb al eerder gelezen dat mensen dit ook hadden namelijk en het niet geloofd werd.

groetjes luckybird

----------


## Nora

Jeetje, ik sta er niet bij stil dat bij goedkopere medicijnen ook andere stoffen in kunnen zitten. Dat moet toch bekend zijn, lijkt me. Zoals je merkt heb ik er geen ervaring mee, maar ik hoop dat andere mensen met dezelfde ervaring als jij alsnog reageren. Hopelijk herstel je weer snel.

----------


## pruts

Goh, heb het al wel meer gehoord. Met Venlaflaxine (Efexor) bijvoorbeeld. Voor mezelf heb ik der eigenlijk niet direct ervaring mee omdat ik meestal ook blijf bij datgene dat ik gewoon ben. Heb wel Seroxat genomen (Paroxetine) maar nooit de generiek. 
Als je beter bent je vertrouwde ding dan zou ik daar ook voet bij stuk houden dat je ook datgene wilt. 
Om een andere reden vroeg ik ooit Trazolan ipv Trazodone en alle andere generieken (maar dat had dan te maken met de vorm van de tabletten, kreeg die andere gewoon niet geslikt) 
Succes!

----------


## Teresia

Hoi luckybird, 
Ik ben op dit forum terecht gekomen omdat ik na 15 jaar fantastische ervaringen met Paroxetine, nu af en toe het gevoel heb dat ik "tekort" kom.
Ik heb last van angstaanvalletjes, misselijkheid, een dof gevoel in mijn hoofd. Ik ben echter niet zo depressief als ik vóór de start van antidepressiva was. Ik heb al veel merken gehad, zonder problemen. Nu gaat het zo'n drie weken niet lekker, met tussenpozen, dat weer wel.
Ik heb vanalles zitten lezen op internet, en kwam veel negatieve ervaringen tegen over Aurobindo. Volgens de apotheek slik ik dat allang (ik wist het niet eens) maar toch aan de huisarts gevraagd of ik naar Sandoz over mocht stappen. Vandaag eerste keer ingenomen.
Ik heb uiteraard ook nagedacht over mogelijke andere oorzaken, maar die zijn er echt niet.....heerlijk werk, een stabiel liefdevol gezin.
Ik werd er wel op geattendeerd dat ik met mijn 45 jaar mogelijkaan het begin sta van de overgang, met de hormoonschommelingen vandien.
Ik zie dat jouw bericht al maanden geleden is, hoe is het nu?

----------


## Teresia

Het is al veel langer geleden zie ik nu, sorry. 
Ik hoop dat je evengoed je ervaring wilt delen

----------


## luckybird

hallo teresia,
ik kreeg een mailtje in mijn inbox dat er iemand gereageerd had. het is inderdaad al even geleden dat ik hier geschreven heb.
sindsdien gaat het gelukkig weer prima en heb ik geen klachten meer. de apotheek erkend nu mijn "probleem" en besteld
keurig voor mij het juiste merk. nog steeds pch, en dan hemihydraat, want je hebt ook nog anhydraat, en ook dat maakt bij mij
al verschil.
ik hoop voor je dat de verandering van aurobindo naar Sandoz je gaat helpen. heb je de bijsluiters van beide merken vergeleken?
want als er precies hetzelfde inzit, dan kan het natuurlijk zijn dat ook dit niet helpt en dat je naar een van je vorige merken
terug moet. maar hopelijk is dat niet het geval.
ik dacht destijds ook, misschien heeft het met de overgang te maken. maar dat was dus niet het geval. al kan dat natuurlijk
bij jou wel zo zijn. ik slik de medicijnen voor paniekaanvallen en niet voor een depressie, maar ik denk dat dat verder geen 
verschil maakt. 
heeft de apotheek je wel gezegd hoe lang je aurobindo al slikt? ik heb er inderdaad ook veel negatieve verhalen over gelezen.
veel succes en het zou leuk zijn als je over een aantal dagen, weken laat horen hoe het met je gaat.
groetjes corina

----------


## Teresia

Wat ontzettend aardig dat je reageert, het is voor mij heel belangrijk. Ik heb de bijsluiter er eens bijgepakt, Aurobindo bevat hemihydraat en de Sandoz anhydraat. Nooit op gelet! Het is vandaag de tweede dag dat ik weer Sandoz slik. Uiteraard laat ik het weten hoe het gaat over een poosje.
Nogmaals heel erg bedankt voor de reactie en wat fijn dat het goed met je gaat!!

----------


## mirthe340

ik was laatst bij de dierentuin en had zin in een suikerspin maar ik ben bang voor spinnen dus heb ik dat maar niet gehaald anders gooide ik weer water over me kat heen en die houdt daar dus totaal niet van. Toi toi toi!!!

----------


## Teresia

Hoi Corina, ik laat weer even weten hoe het gaat.
Na een week of 4 weer met Paroxetine Sandoz gestart te zijn, leek het eindelijk weer stabiel te gaan, ik voelde me weer als vanouds en hoefde niet mijn best te doen me normaal te voelen. Dat heeft een week of 2 mogen duren, en toen kreeg ik weer van die dagen dat ik me niet zo lekker voelde. Neigend naar somberheid, angst prikt er weer doorheen, enfin, ik hoef je geloof ik niks te vertellen. 
Mijn twijfel is nu, ik slik dit middel een week of 8. Zal ik het nog even de tijd geven, voordat ik weer naar de huisarts stap? Ik denk, dat als ik naar de huisarts ga, hij misschien meteen weer iets anders gaat doen, al ben ik daar natuurlijk zelf bij. Ik zit te denken, misschien nog eens een ander merk, of dosering verhogen? 
Maar omdat jij ervaringsdeskundige bent  :Wink:  met de verschillende middelen AD. Weet jij nog hoelang het duurde voordat je wist of je het goede of het verkeerde middel te pakken had?
Bij voorbaat dank!!

----------

